# Impossible d'installer des applications déjà payées.



## Jannot83 (29 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous. 

Je possède une ATV 4 depuis environ 1 mois. 
J'ai voulu installer Infuse 4 Pro dont j'ai acheté la licence pour mes iPhone/iPad il y a un moment déjà. 
Quand je clique sur le petit nuage kivabien, la roue tourne, et rien. Je peux seulement cliquer à nouveau sur le nuage. 
J'ai essayé en redémarrant l'ATV4, mais le problème persiste. Je suis passé par l'onglet des achats non présent sur l'ATV4 et idem. 
J'ai donc essayé avec d'autres applis, et la seule avec je rencontre le même problème est Oceanhorn. 

Je suis perdu devant ce soucis, surtout que sur mon iPad j'ai les 2 applications d'installées. 

Merci de votre aide


----------

